# MySQL binlogs manuell gelöscht im Replikationsprozess



## dreamdiver (21. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gern wissen wie man einem MySQL Server im Bezug auf die binlogs wiederbeleben kann, wenn im laufenden Replikationsprozess die binlogs gelöscht wurden. Den Slave habe ich schon gestoppt.

echo '' >/var/db/mysql/mysql-bin.index hat nicht funktioniert.
ohne mysql-bin.index und mysql-bin.0000001 genauso nicht.

Der MySQL Server startet leider gar nicht und die Fehlermeldung ist auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
Sep 21 07:49:29 esx-... kernel: [ 2008.369120] type=1505 audit(1348206569.914:19):  operation="profile_replace" pid=3109 name="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
Sep 21 07:49:29 esx-... init: mysql main process (3113) terminated with status 1
Sep 21 07:49:29 esx-... init: mysql main process ended, respawning

Wenn ich aus der my.cnf die binlogs wieder rausnehme startet der MySQL auch erst nach dem zweiten Versuch vernünftig (gibt dann auch eine prozess id zurück).

Gruß


----------



## dreamdiver (23. September 2012)

Mag das Thema vielleicht jemand in Linux verschieben? Ich glaube fast da ist es doch besser aufgehoben.
Ich wünsche einen guten Start in die Woche.


----------

